# Rexxar Gilde (A) Teuflinge suchen Member



## Kerosin22 (19. Dezember 2013)

Wir die gilde Teuflinge (25) suchen noch aktiv nach membern, die lust auf raiden und spaß haben. Bieten Hompage, Forum, TS und einen freundlichen umgang untereinander. Bei weiteren fragen wendet euch doch bitte an unsere Hompage http://teuflinge.host.allvatar.com oder schreibt Skratschoder Wafled ingame an und wir werden euch so schnell wie möglich antworten. Ihr dürft uns auch gerne eine aussagekräftige Bewerbung auf der Homepage hinterlassen dort steht auch was wir aktuell noch suchen.

Wir freuen uns auf euren bewerbungen.

Wir verbleiben mit gutem Loot und viel fun am game.

Die Teuflingsspitze 


Und wir suchen Nachwuchs nicht sichen :-)


----------



## Kerosin22 (23. Dezember 2013)

/schubs


----------



## Kerosin22 (29. Dezember 2013)

/schubs


----------



## Kerosin22 (4. Januar 2014)

/mega schubs


----------



## Kerosin22 (17. Januar 2014)

/schubs


----------



## Kerosin22 (29. Januar 2014)

/pusch

P.s. 3/14 nhc (10er) und 8/14 flex down

Aktuelle suchen bitte der Homepage entnehmen


----------



## Kerosin22 (2. Februar 2014)

/schieb hoch


----------



## Kerosin22 (3. Februar 2014)

Update 4/14Nhc (10er) und 8/14 (Flex)


----------



## Kerosin22 (9. Februar 2014)

/Push


----------

